# De Havilland Hornet



## Flying Mom (Dec 19, 2004)

Can anybody help me find 'spotter' silhouettes of the DH Hornet (any version)?

My son has asked if I could find any pictures, which I have (thanks to this forum) but I also have sufficient experience that if I can find front, side and top silhouettes I can build a model for him.

Please contact me if you can help.

Thanx

Myscha


----------



## JCS (Dec 19, 2004)

Theres plans for a hornet here: 
http://www.airwar.ru/other/draw_fn.html


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 19, 2004)

along with 1,000s of other plans..........


----------



## Flying Mom (Jan 17, 2005)

To everyone who helped me find references for this project, a big 
Thank You. I have posted a pic of the finished model in 
"Aircraft of World War II Forum Index -> Album -> Models"


----------



## JCS (Jan 17, 2005)

That model is pretty good! 8) 

I've been trying carving models the last 4 years but each one I made so far has been terrible  I think I'll stick with making built up models instead...


----------

